# Mighty big ears



## Elohi (Jan 5, 2014)

Not sure if I have ever posted pictures of one of my other pets, but this is Dexter or Big D. He is a rescue and a totally love bug. 


He and my boxer, Echo are inseparable best friends.


----------



## wellington (Jan 5, 2014)

Very cute pup.


----------



## Elohi (Jan 5, 2014)

When we first got him, we weren't sure we could keep him because he was extremely aggressive with my gigantic female boxer. It took a solid half our of attempts at controlled introduction for him to stop trying to rip her face off. After an hour it was if they'd always known one another and now they are unhappy if they are apart. Pacing, whining....




wellington said:


> Very cute pup.



Thanks! [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## AnnV (Jan 5, 2014)

Love those ears!


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 6, 2014)

How cute so did one of them establish who was the dominant one and then it was all good between them?


----------



## Elohi (Jan 6, 2014)

TortieLuver said:


> How cute so did one of them establish who was the dominant one and then it was all good between them?



I believe they did. Echo snarled, barked, squashed him a couple of times with her gigantic feet and legs. He bit her legs which made her do "the boxer bow". The butt up, head up, chest down thing. Squashing him and moving him with her huge body seemed to put him into his status and they have been fine since. 
The first few times she did the boxer bow to play, and jump around, he wasn't too sure is she was actually playing or wanting to fight but he figured it out soon enough. She still steps on him to make sure his "little dog syndrome" stays in check hahahaha.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 6, 2014)

That's a funny story thanks for sharing Elohi


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 6, 2014)

He looks so happy . I don' t know why so many people buy dogs then not take care of them . I have four dogs all rescues . One was a sick little Boston terrior . He was sick because the food the people was feeding him made him sick. Changed the food all good . The other Boston terrior was a lost dog someone put on kingwood yard sale as a lost dog and gave him to me when they could not find the owners .The bulldog was a divorced friends and the dog paid the price but he is happy now . The fourth dog is a lab mix that was homeless and starving so now he is living the good live . So the point is rescue rescue they make the best dogs ever. Your dog is an awesome little guy .


----------

